# plant ID please



## stuffrider (May 21, 2008)

Scientific name of this plant please.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

The picture is too small. Can you post a closer picture?

Nice tank by the way.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

My guess is that it is some kind of _Lilaeopsis_ species.


----------



## stuffrider (May 21, 2008)

no more close up's...

here are some links of the tank..
http://www.adana-usa.com/images/gallery03/23.jpg

http://www.adana-usa.com/images/gallery03/24.jpg


----------

